# Hi from Denmark



## BikerBabe (May 21, 2009)

Hi all.

A little self-introduction:
I used to do a bit of plane modelling work when I was younger, and I'd like to start that old hobby up again - which is the main reason I'm here.
I can see that there's a lot of people here who seem to know a lot about all sorts of stuff, so I'm looking forward to be participating here. 
My main interests is the european fighter planes of WW2, WW2 history, Adolf Galland - and all periods of motorcycles.
The latter is mainly caused by my interest in riding and touring, plus my interest in danish police motorcycles and danish police history, which has given me a preference for certain german-made motorcycles. No brands mentioned, but it's a three-letter-word that starts with a "B".








I work occasionally for the Danish Police and Crime Museum in Copenhagen, and apart from that I generally enjoy life with friends and family.

Cheers,

Maria.


----------



## Colin1 (May 21, 2009)

Hei Maria !


----------



## BikerBabe (May 21, 2009)

Hi Colin.


----------



## Colin1 (May 21, 2009)

BikerBabe said:


> Hi Colin.


I hope it's 'hei', it might be 'hej' in Danmark...


----------



## Flyboy2 (May 21, 2009)

Welcome from Las Vegas!

I can't speak Dutch, sorry...


----------



## Njaco (May 21, 2009)

Welcome from just across the pond!!


----------



## BikerBabe (May 21, 2009)

Colin1 said:


> I hope it's 'hei', it might be 'hej' in Danmark...



It's "Hej" or "Hejsa". "Hei" is norwegian - nice try, though.


----------



## BikerBabe (May 21, 2009)

Flyboy2 said:


> Welcome from Las Vegas!
> 
> I can't speak Dutch, sorry...




Thanks for the welcome - and we speak danish in Denmark, not dutch.


----------



## Colin1 (May 21, 2009)

BikerBabe said:


> It's "Hej" or "Hejsa". "Hei" is norwegian - nice try, though.


Umm, but Norwegians are really 12th century Danes
so technically, I wasn't wrong


----------



## BikerBabe (May 21, 2009)

Njaco said:


> Welcome from just across the pond!!



Hi Njaco, and thanks for the welcome, form the opposite side of the pond.


----------



## Flyboy2 (May 21, 2009)

BikerBabe said:


> Thanks for the welcome - and we speak danish in Denmark, not dutch.



Oops... My mistake


----------



## BikerBabe (May 21, 2009)

Colin1 said:


> Umm, but Norwegians are really 12th century Danes
> so technically, I wasn't wrong



 Don't let a norwegian hear you say _that_!


----------



## BikerBabe (May 21, 2009)

Flyboy2 said:


> Oops... My mistake



Np.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 21, 2009)

BikerBabe said:


> Thanks for the welcome - and we speak danish in Denmark, not dutch.



 You're going to fit in well.

WELCOME!


----------



## Flyboy2 (May 21, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> You're going to fit in well.



No kidding... Made myself look like an idiot already....


----------



## BikerBabe (May 21, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> You're going to fit in well.
> 
> WELCOME!



Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## BikerBabe (May 21, 2009)

Flyboy2 said:


> No kidding... Made myself look like an idiot already....



Mistakes happens. 
I usually say that "I'm not stupid - I'm just unfortunate when I think!".


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 21, 2009)

welcome


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 21, 2009)

Welcome, hope you have loads of fun here.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 21, 2009)

Looks like BikerBabe's off to a good start! 

Welcome from California!


----------



## Airframes (May 21, 2009)

Hej Maria, Det glaeder mig at traeffe Dem, and welcome from England.
Terry.


----------



## Njaco (May 21, 2009)

show off


----------



## imalko (May 22, 2009)

Hello Maria! 
Welcome and greetings from Serbia! Enjoy the forums!


----------



## Airframes (May 22, 2009)

Nah, it's one of the only bits of Danish I can remember! It's been years since I used the language, and even then I was rubbish!


----------



## Redbeard (May 22, 2009)

Welcome to the forums bud. You gotta admit, it is fun here...


----------



## seesul (May 22, 2009)

Welcome to the forum and greeting from the Czech Republic8)


----------



## Lucky13 (May 22, 2009)

Hej och valkommen till familjen pa forumet fran den ende Svensken (tror jag) har.....


----------



## Marcel (May 22, 2009)

Flyboy2 said:


> No kidding... Made myself look like an idiot already....



No prob Flyboy, we are quite flattered that you think all Europeans speak Dutch 
BTW, welcome BikerBabe


----------



## v2 (May 22, 2009)

Welcome from Poland, Maria!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 22, 2009)

G'day....welcome from down under!


----------



## Gnomey (May 22, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## Geedee (May 22, 2009)

Welcome aboard. An interest in Warbirds and bikes...way to go. I used to run a Fireblade but upgraded to a Harley WideGlide. Was devastated when I had to sell her a few years ago due to a cashflow crisis. Never been the same since


----------



## rochie (May 22, 2009)

hello and welcome Maria


----------



## Doughboy (May 22, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Happy posting


----------



## syscom3 (May 22, 2009)

A crime museum?

Hmmmmm ..... that sounds different.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 23, 2009)

Welcome to the forum from sunny 8) southern California Maria.


Wheelsup


----------



## BikerBabe (May 23, 2009)

Airframes said:


> Hej Maria, Det glaeder mig at traeffe Dem, and welcome from England.
> Terry.



Hej Terry, og mange tak for velkomsten. 
("Hi Terry, and many thanks for the welcome" - for those of you who don't speak danish...)


----------



## BikerBabe (May 23, 2009)

Airframes said:


> Nah, it's one of the only bits of Danish I can remember! It's been years since I used the language, and even then I was rubbish!



You remember it quite well, actually. Well done. 
And don't kick yourself too hard for not getting the language right - spoken or written - it IS pretty hard to both read, write _and _pronounce for a non-Dane.


----------



## BikerBabe (May 23, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> Hej och valkommen till familjen pa forumet fran den ende Svensken (tror jag) har.....



Hej Lucky13, och tack så mycket för välkom...väl...hälsningen. 
(I just ran out of swedish...*sgrunt*  )


----------



## BikerBabe (May 23, 2009)

Geedee said:


> Welcome aboard. An interest in Warbirds and bikes...way to go. I used to run a Fireblade but upgraded to a Harley WideGlide. Was devastated when I had to sell her a few years ago due to a cashflow crisis. Never been the same since



Hi Geedee and thanks for the welcome. 
I've got a friend who had to sell his BMW R1200RT last year...I think I know what you mean by "devastated".  
Hop you get a decent bike again soon...life without bikes? Yikes!


----------



## BikerBabe (May 23, 2009)

syscom3 said:


> A crime museum?
> Hmmmmm ..... that sounds different.



It is.
It's both a police museum and a crime museum, exhibiting both the history of the danish police from the 1600's up until now, plus various items (knives, guns, hacksaws, drills etc.) used by all kinds of criminals from all over the country, ranging from smuggling via violence, theft, robbery, murder - to prostitution.
Tough stuff, yes, but that is part of crime and crime history - and it's also a part of danish history that's worth preserving.
*points at self*: History geek.


----------



## BikerBabe (May 23, 2009)

I've got to say that I'm impressed by the welcome from you guys - thank you very much all of you. *blush* 
Now all I've got to figure out, is how to reply to posts in one post, so that I don't get all these posts made in a row...heh.


----------



## Airframes (May 23, 2009)

Hi again Maria! You're up late, or early, at 5 in the morning! (Oh! So am I !!)
I found learning a little Danish relatively easy, probably as I'm a 'Geordie' by birth, and we speak more or less the same language! One of these days, I'll get back to Denmark, see if I can get to see some old friends. I think it's a great country, and was always made very welcome, especially 'up north', in Hjoren, Aalborg and the Hirtsalls area. I had the honour of having one of my paintings on display in Fredirksborg Castle, for the 50th anniversary of the 'Shell House' raid - something to tell my kids about, I suppose!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 24, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## ccheese (May 24, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, young lady. Enjoy the place...... most of us do !

Charles


----------



## BikerBabe (May 24, 2009)

Airframes said:


> Hi again Maria! You're up late, or early, at 5 in the morning! (Oh! So am I !!)
> I found learning a little Danish relatively easy, probably as I'm a 'Geordie' by birth, and we speak more or less the same language! One of these days, I'll get back to Denmark, see if I can get to see some old friends. I think it's a great country, and was always made very welcome, especially 'up north', in Hjoren, Aalborg and the Hirtsalls area. I had the honour of having one of my paintings on display in Fredirksborg Castle, for the 50th anniversary of the 'Shell House' raid - something to tell my kids about, I suppose!



lol hi again, Air.
Late...I was up late, dunno about you, though. 
Is there any chance of finding any of your paintings online? I'm curious. 
I like to draw and paint myself, and I like to see if I can learn anything from others - there's always room for improvement, that's my policy. 
It sounds cool, having your paiting on display at Frederiksborg Slot - was it part of an exhibit or what? *curious*

Cheers, 

Maria.


----------



## BikerBabe (May 24, 2009)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Welcome to the forum.



Danke schön Herr Adler.


----------



## BikerBabe (May 24, 2009)

ccheese said:


> Welcome to the forum, young lady. Enjoy the place...... most of us do !
> 
> Charles




Hi Charles, and thanks for the welcome.
I already do enjoy the forum here, I'm looking forward to exploring the place more thoroughly.
I got a Spitfire question, so I'll go see if I can find a relevant thread.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 24, 2009)

History geek, eh? Da ar vi tva om det da... 

History geek, ek? Makes it two of us then....


----------



## Thorlifter (May 24, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## BikerBabe (May 24, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> History geek, eh? Da ar vi tva om det da...
> 
> History geek, ek? Makes it two of us then....



Yay, go us! *hi5's Lucky13* *SLAP!*


----------



## BikerBabe (May 24, 2009)

Thorlifter said:


> Welcome to the forum.



Thanks Thorlifter.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 24, 2009)

BikerBabe said:


> Yay, go us! *hi5's Lucky13* *SLAP!*


Oh Yeah!


----------



## Airframes (May 24, 2009)

Hi Maria. The painting at Fredericksborg was the one I did of the RAF raid on Shell House, which had been made into Limited Edition prints, signed by the surviving aircrew, Ole Lipman (S.O.E.) and members of the Danish Resistance who had been in the Gestapo cells in Shell House at the time of the raid. The Museum/Gallery wanted to display it for the year (1995) as part of an exhibition featuring the liberation of Denmark in 1945. The painting is now with Derek Carter, my English friend who lives near Copenhagen, and who was instrumental in organising the 50th Anniversary Commemoration events, on 21st March '95, and the unveiling and dedication of the Memorial to the lost aircrew (a Mosquito propellor blade) now above the (shop) entrance to Shell House. I managed to obtain the blade, which was later cast in bronze, via the BBMF, and it was flown out, I believe to Vaerlose, in a RDanAF Hercules!
Somewhere on the forum here there are a couple of examples of my paintings, I think posted late last year, maybe October, and I think they're in Aviation somwhere!
If you can't find them, PM me and I'll e-mail some examples.
Thanks for the interest!
Cheers,
Terry.


----------



## BikerBabe (May 24, 2009)

Hi again Terry, and thanks for the reply. I've posted a PM to you.


----------



## Njaco (May 24, 2009)

Maria, if you click the EDIT button at the bottom of your post, you can add to it instead of all the singualr posts.

And please don't encourage Lucky, he is our resident mushroom project. We like to keep him wet and in the dark.


----------



## BikerBabe (May 24, 2009)

Njaco said:


> Maria, if you click the EDIT button at the bottom of your post, you can add to it instead of all the singualr posts.
> 
> And please don't encourage Lucky, he is our resident mushroom project. We like to keep him wet and in the dark.




Roger on the posts. 
@Lucky: I prefer my mushrooms fried and on toast.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 25, 2009)

I'm a what now?


----------



## Maximowitz (May 25, 2009)

Welcome to the forum BB and greetings from London.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 25, 2009)

Njaco said:


> ...And please don't encourage Lucky, he is our resident mushroom project. We like to keep him wet and in the dark.


LMAO NJ...good one!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 25, 2009)

You lot's just jealous....!


----------



## BikerBabe (May 25, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> You lot's just jealous....!



Lucky...we _could _just ask the others to be _nice_, even though I bet they prefer to be _themselves_???  
*ducks and runs for cover*


----------



## Maximowitz (May 25, 2009)

Get a room you two! Bloody Nordics!

We're trying to do serious aviation research here...*laughing*


----------



## BikerBabe (May 25, 2009)

Maximowitz said:


> Get a room you two! Bloody Nordics!
> 
> We're trying to do serious aviation research here...*laughing*



....*snorts*...*giggles*...*laughs*....*ROTFLMAOAPIMP* 
We're _Scandinavians_, not Nordics!


----------



## Matt308 (May 25, 2009)

ROTTFLMAOAP... really? Really?


----------



## Airframes (May 25, 2009)

Jan's not Scandinavian, he's Swettish!!


----------



## GrauGeist (May 25, 2009)

Airframes said:


> Jan's not Scandinavian, he's Swettish!!


Is that anything like Anglo-Svensk?


----------



## Lucky13 (May 26, 2009)

BikerBabe said:


> Lucky...we _could _just ask the others to be _nice_, even though I bet they prefer to be _themselves_???
> *ducks and runs for cover*



Now, if we all look towards the blackboard here, and contemplate what you just said.... The odds that you see are see rather slim to nil, that these hump happy simpletons _can_ or _will_ play nice. If you look at this calculation here, you'll understand....it's simply put _not_ in their genes....
_Will_ give some credit for trying though....



Maximowitz said:


> Get a room you two! Bloody Nordics!
> 
> We're trying to do serious aviation research here...*laughing*



.....and if we did, then what? Hmmmm?

_That_ would be a first....



BikerBabe said:


> ....*snorts*...*giggles*...*laughs*....*ROTFLMAOAPIMP*
> We're _Scandinavians_, not Nordics!



H*ll yeeaah! Where the h*ll did I put my battle axe?



Airframes said:


> Jan's not Scandinavian, he's Swettish!!



Quite right old chap!



GrauGeist said:


> Is that anything like Anglo-Svensk?



I'm just here to claim my ancestors old land back, which they.........bought....yes, bought back in the day, for hard earned money.


----------



## Airframes (May 26, 2009)

Dave, 'Swettish' = Swedish and Scottish. Jan's a Swede living Scotland, therefore 'Swettish'!!


----------



## Thorlifter (May 26, 2009)

Njaco said:


> And please don't encourage Lucky, he is our resident mushroom project. We like to keep him wet and in the dark.





Lucky13 said:


> I'm a what now?





Airframes said:


> Dave, 'Swettish' = Swedish and Scottish. Jan's a Swede living Scotland, therefore 'Swettish'!!



I think Swettish is the least of what Lucky has been called!

A mushroom project............OMG!  Your killing me Njaco!!!!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 26, 2009)

I don't mind as long as they f*cking give me mushrooms that's _not_ out of date....I refuse to wear that mushroom hat though!


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (May 26, 2009)

Hi, hope you get to learn more about aircraft.


----------



## Maximowitz (May 26, 2009)

The fact that this thread is now five pages long shows that there are woefully few women members here! Either that or Jan and BB's online flirt-a-thon is more entertaining than warbirds...

I'm looking forward to the next ten pages. And NO Jan, I'm not lending you the money for a Ryanair flight to Denmark no matter how much you pm me.  *laughing*

Now I'd better do that serious research for Wayne before he throws a boomerang at me.


----------



## Njaco (May 26, 2009)

Jan, I've got a nice aluminum mushroom hat for ya!

And if you two Scandinavians keep it up, I'm sure a certain someone will show you a new use for a herring!!


----------



## Marcel (May 26, 2009)

Njaco said:


> Jan, I've got a nice aluminum mushroom hat for ya!
> 
> And if you two Scandinavians keep it up, I'm sure a certain someone will show you a new use for a herring!!


----------



## BikerBabe (May 26, 2009)

Airframes said:


> Dave, 'Swettish' = Swedish and Scottish. Jan's a Swede living Scotland, therefore 'Swettish'!!



Hmmm, that must make me a Gernish...*snort*...*giggle*...*smiles _loudly_*...a dane of german origin! 



Lucky13 said:


> Now, if we all look towards the blackboard here, and contemplate what you just said.... The odds that you see are see rather slim to nil, that these hump happy simpletons _can_ or _will_ play nice. If you look at this calculation here, you'll understand....it's simply put _not_ in their genes....
> _Will_ give some credit for trying though....



Oh well, you've _got _to admit, that these "hump happy simpletons", has given me a very nice and polite welcome here at the forum...but then again, they don't know me..._yet_..._and _the other way around, of course!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 26, 2009)

Don't let if fool you!  They can be _right_ sneaky at times.....


----------



## Maximowitz (May 26, 2009)

"Hump happy simpletons?" The rumours about me and the camel are unfounded!


----------



## BikerBabe (May 26, 2009)

Maximowitz said:


> "Hump happy simpletons?" The rumours about me and the camel are unfounded!



Prove it!


----------



## Maximowitz (May 26, 2009)

I can't. The camel still has the photographs.


----------



## BikerBabe (May 26, 2009)

Maximowitz said:


> I can't. The camel still has the photographs.



 ...and the negatives???


----------



## Thorlifter (May 26, 2009)

A copy of the negatives are being delivered to you via carrier pigeon!


----------



## Maximowitz (May 26, 2009)

Thank God I still have the negatives of me and the sheep.


----------



## Njaco (May 26, 2009)

Phew, thanks Thor, I thought you lost them!

Lucky knows what I mean by the Swish of the Herring!


----------



## BikerBabe (May 26, 2009)

Thorlifter said:


> A copy of the negatives are being delivered to you via carrier pigeon!



I had hoped you were using European swallows...with coconut shells, too... 



Maximowitz said:


> Thank God I still have the negatives of me and the sheep.



Dang!


----------



## Maximowitz (May 26, 2009)

BikerBabe said:


> I had hoped you were using European swallows...with coconut shells, too...



This new learning amazes me. Tell me more about how sheep's bladders may be employed to prevent earthquakes?


----------



## Lucky13 (May 26, 2009)

Stuffed sheep stomach is a darn fine dish as well chaps......Haggis! T-A-S-T-Y!

I could really spill the beans on some caracters here...but then I'd have to start a completely new thread!


----------



## BikerBabe (May 26, 2009)

Maximowitz said:


> This new learning amazes me. Tell me more about how sheep's bladders may be employed to prevent earthquakes?



OF course, my Liege ...look, my liege! *points*
Camelot!


----------



## Maximowitz (May 26, 2009)

BikerBabe said:


> OF course, my Liege ...look, my liege! *points*
> Camelot!



It's only a model. Sshhhh!

"One day son, all of this will be yours.."

"What, the curtains?"


----------



## Njaco (May 26, 2009)

"Stop the bloody music!!!"

I prefer Crunchy Frog myself.


----------



## Airframes (May 26, 2009)

What about this one, 'Spring Surprise'? Bl**dy Vikings!
Anyway, Lucky can't come out tonight, he's been a very naughty boy...........
Next!


----------



## Maximowitz (May 26, 2009)

This thread has become....spam, spam, spam, spam, wonderful spam!


----------



## Njaco (May 26, 2009)

and shouts of "Whats all this, then?"


----------



## Airframes (May 26, 2009)

Beautiful plumage though!


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 26, 2009)

"Are you suggesting that coconuts migrate???"


----------



## BikerBabe (May 26, 2009)

"If you hadn't nailed him to the perch he'd be pushing up the daisies!!


----------



## Matt308 (May 27, 2009)

This is the most strange thread on this forum. Like a bunch of geeks who have never talked to a woman before...

Oh, right. Nevermind.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Thorlifter (May 27, 2009)

Wha???? She's a wo- She's a wo- She's a wo----man? 

<spraying on dad's right guard and combing fingers through hair>

So, BikerBabe! Uh, Um, what's your sign?


----------



## GrauGeist (May 27, 2009)

Thor...you're killin' me, man!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 27, 2009)

Your zipper is open Thor....


----------



## Maximowitz (May 27, 2009)

Why don't you invite BB over to Glasgow Jan? Take her out to dinner, soft lights, cocktails, sophisticated conversation and then back to your penthouse apartment. You could show her your joystick.


----------



## Njaco (May 27, 2009)

Now, now, lets not scare her off.


----------



## Thorlifter (May 27, 2009)

<zip>

Thanks!


----------



## Airframes (May 27, 2009)

Soft lights and cocktails? What, in the places Jan frequents??!! And as for sophisticated conversation, well.........


----------



## Maximowitz (May 27, 2009)

I'm beginning to feel slightly sorry for Jan. Perhaps I should send him six bottles of Fuller's London Pride beer to cheer him up?




Or I could drink it myself.


----------



## BikerBabe (May 27, 2009)

Thorlifter said:


> Wha???? She's a wo- She's a wo- She's a wo----man?
> 
> <spraying on dad's right guard and combing fingers through hair>
> 
> So, BikerBabe! Uh, Um, what's your sign?



My sign?
This one:







  

I know it's an old reply...but then again, so was the pick-up line... 



Maximowitz said:


> Why don't you invite BB over to Glasgow Jan? Take her out to dinner, soft lights, cocktails, sophisticated conversation and then back to your penthouse apartment. You could show her your joystick.



Now that's all very cute, but I'd prefer an afternoon at the garage, maybe washing and cleaning the motorcycle, maybe go for a ride, pick up some pizza or chinese/vietnamese somewhere, and finish off with coffee at the harbour with other bikers. 
Or maybe spend the day at a WW2 history museum...gotta keep my rep as a history geek updated, y'know! 



Njaco said:


> Now, now, lets not scare her off.



Heh, nice try, Njaco - thanks for the attempt. 
It will take more that just a little fun in here to scare _me _away.


----------



## Maximowitz (May 27, 2009)

It's a match made in heaven: he likes spending time in garages with hot rod cars and she likes to do the same with motorcycles. It's destiny I tell you! It's written in the stars!



Unlike my relationships which were written on the bathroom wall. *sniff*


----------



## Lucky13 (May 27, 2009)

Well....the sophisticated conversation would be about pirates, WHO deosn't love them, or ancient Greece or something slightly more modern.... Always felt at home around old Harley's, Indian's, BSA's, Triumph's, hot rods, kustoms.....
Could go for a 16 inch pizza now, with ham, onion and peperoni....

Glad that the gang hasn't scared you off yet (they've tried their best with me). They're really rather nice when you get to know them....I think.


----------



## BikerBabe (May 27, 2009)

Maximowitz said:


> It's a match made in heaven: he likes spending time in garages with hot rod cars and she likes to do the same with motorcycles. It's destiny I tell you! It's written in the stars!
> 
> Unlike my relationships which were written on the bathroom wall. *sniff*



Cars? CARS??? Yikes! 
Cars has got too _many _wheels...I get _stressed out_ by all those wheels! 
Dunno what all those _cars _are doing on MY road, I tell you! 

And Max?
Ever tried online dating?  *pats Maxi gently on the back*



Lucky13 said:


> Well....the sophisticated conversation would be about pirates, WHO deosn't love them, or ancient Greece or something slightly more modern.... Always felt at home around old Harley's, Indian's, BSA's, Triumph's....
> Could go for a 16 inch pizza now, with ham, onion and peperoni....
> 
> Glad that the gang hasn't scared you off yet. They're really rather nice when you get to know them....I think.



Well I wouldn't mind learning more about the ancient greek military strategies, Napoleon Bonaparte, Julius Caesar and so on, as I don't know mush about these subjects and their ways of running military campaigns and ditto battles. It could be quite interesting to learn more.

The bikes you mention?
Mmmm, an old "Bonnie", a BSA, NSU, Zündapp, Peugeot or Nimbus - I like vintage motorcycles. They've got a charm (- and the possibility to work on them more or less constantly  ) and a history that I like. 
And for those of you who might be interested in motorcycle travels, here's a bunch of zany norwegian guys, who's currently going around the world on 70 year old motorcycles:
http://www.kccd.no/home_en.html


----------



## Lucky13 (May 27, 2009)

BikerBabe said:


> And Max?
> Ever tried online dating?  *pats Maxi gently on the back*



He got banned from Zoo after that episode....


----------



## Thorlifter (May 27, 2009)

So what do you ride BB? These are my two toys...........


----------



## Thorlifter (May 27, 2009)

Yikes!!!! Sorry for the size. Could an admin please resize?


----------



## Maximowitz (May 27, 2009)

BikerBabe said:


> And Max?
> Ever tried online dating?  *pats Maxi gently on the back*




Yes, but due to a spelling error when I was filling out the application I spent three years going out with a roll of loft insulation.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 27, 2009)

Maximowitz said:


> Yes, but due to a spelling error when I was filling out the application I spent three years going out with a roll of loft insulation.



...and that rather funny jacket!


----------



## BikerBabe (May 28, 2009)

Thorlifter said:


> So what do you ride BB? These are my two toys...........



Currently nothing, as I'm unemployed at the moment due to physical limitations. (Arthritis and hypermobility).
I really like your Ninja a lot - nice reliable bike, and not much need for polishing all the time, plus enough engine power to be fun. 
The other bike's cool too - is it an Intruder? - it sure seems like it's made for a pleasant cruise on a sunny day. Nice. 
How big's the engine? *looks [email protected]*

Once I get back to working again, the first thing I'm gonna save up to is a wee bike, plus the taxes and the insurance.
Got the suit, helmet, boots and gloves. 
My dream bike's a small beemer, but hell...almost anything above 500 ccm sounds cool with me, as long as it doesn't need too much engine work, and it's street legal.  Except those horrible nightmare chinese bikes - Yeng Yeng, or whatever they're called. O the horror! Yikes! 

Until then, I'm riding with a buddy on his BMW R1200RT - it's better than nothing, and he's good fun company.
Sometimes I ride along with some of my other old biker buddies - all beemer-owners - and it's fun to try out the various bikes - man, there's some major differences in the various models! 
The good thing is that I can relax and enjoy the ride, and sometimes bring my camera along, shooting while riding. 
That gives some very nice picture results now and then. 
The con is...well, I don't get to do it all by myself.  

Recently I had the chance to try out a BMW F800 GS - and I promptly fell in love with that little bike, even though it's got a chain drive or whatever it's called in english. I would much prefer the shaft drive, but hey - I can't even _afford _such a bike these days, so why be picky when all you can do is dream? 
Anyway, it was fun to try it off road, and I enjoyed the experience thoroughly, returning with a smile going from ear to ear. 

Thanks for the pictures of your bikes, I hope you get some really nice bike trips this season.


----------



## BikerBabe (May 28, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> ...and that rather funny jacket!



*sings*...they're coming to take me away, ha-haa!...


----------



## Lucky13 (May 29, 2009)

Style of motorcycles that I like...

Then you BSA Rocket Gold Star, (650, twin) BSA Gold Star (500, single), AJS 7R 500 and Manx Norton 500 when you want to go faster..


SOUND!8)


----------



## Njaco (May 29, 2009)

and now Lucky's pulling out the family photos.....sheesh!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 29, 2009)

You know that eating Pop Tarts before bedtime, makes you a grumpy old git the next day Chris.....why do you insist on doing it?


----------



## Njaco (May 29, 2009)

cause I like the frosting...hhhruummpphfff!


----------



## Thorlifter (May 29, 2009)

BikerBabe said:


> Currently nothing, as I'm unemployed at the moment due to physical limitations. (Arthritis and hypermobility).
> I really like your Ninja a lot - nice reliable bike, and not much need for polishing all the time, plus enough engine power to be fun.
> The other bike's cool too - is it an Intruder? - it sure seems like it's made for a pleasant cruise on a sunny day. Nice.
> How big's the engine? *looks [email protected]*



Believe me, my engine is big enough! *UH* wait!  On the motorcycle? Oh, the cruiser is a Suzuki M50 which has a 800cc engine. Yeah, its a very comfortable bike to ride. In fact, I rode it this morning as it was 64 degrees this morning so it was very, very pleasant weather to ride today.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 1, 2009)

Thorlifter said:


> Believe me, my engine is big enough! *UH* wait!  On the motorcycle? Oh, the cruiser is a Suzuki M50 which has a 800cc engine. Yeah, its a very comfortable bike to ride. In fact, I rode it this morning as it was 64 degrees this morning so it was very, very pleasant weather to ride today.



[email protected]: thought that would be the first reply. 
*calculates*...64 F =.....hmmmm....*messes with calculator*...18 C - nice! Perfect weather for riding. 

I went out on a ride with my buddy yesterday, it was 79F, sunshine, clear blue skies w. only a few wisps of clouds, mild winds, curvy roads, a big beemer with a full tank of gas, lunch in the topbox, water and coffee in the side bags, and buddy driving while I was busy with my camera.
Had a great relaxed day, we rode 215 km, and I was definitely ready to crash when I got home. 

Pictures:
Picasa Webalbum - BikerBabeDK - 310509 Bike r...


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 1, 2009)

All this talk of bikes makes me miss mine 

In the late 80's, I had a GPZ1100 project and a Katana 1100 that used to tear up the Southern California canyons...

Don't have 'em anymore...but my '79 320i is just about as much fun on the mountain roads up here!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 7, 2009)

Sorry about the delayed reply. *blush*
A 320i?
That's a _car_!
Cars has got too many wheels, I get _stressed out _by all those wheels! 
Jokes aside, a good car, a tank full of gas and a decent road can be a helluva lot of fun!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Good car X 3! 8)*


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 7, 2009)

*yawn*...naw, _this _is car:











I sure wouldn't mind going to the supermarket in that little thing.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 7, 2009)

You are kidding right? THAT is just a mean of tranport a plain shoe box to transport your *rse from a to b....

Now, IF you want to go fast AND in style.....this is the car to do it in! 8)


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 7, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> You are kidding right? THAT is just a mean of tranport a plain shoe box to transport your *rse from a to b....
> 
> Now, IF you want to go fast AND in style.....this is the car to do it in! 8)



I thought you said "_style_"???
Oh wait - you _did_! 
Then why on _earth _are you showing me that..._contraption_??? *wide-eyed, innocent look*


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 7, 2009)

Apparentlly Dutch women have no fine appreciatiion for classic cars. Cette un tragic'.


----------



## Maximowitz (Jun 7, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> Apparentlly Dutch women have no fine appreciatiion for classic cars. Cette un tragic'.




Dutch? I thought BB was Danish? Classic cars? Where's the E Type Jaguar?


----------



## Soren (Jun 7, 2009)

We're called Danes mate 

And I'd have to go with Bikerbabe's choice in cars, cause although I do like musclecars as-well, I'm just a sucker for good smooth curves 

HOWEVER, why not have both in ONE package ??:





Since it came out I've always dreamt about having one.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 7, 2009)

Yea, but she speaks Dutch - lol

Hey you Brits can't hog alll the classic cars (and the E-Type was defiently one of them).


----------



## Soren (Jun 7, 2009)

The Mustang GT Corvette Stingray are both everybit as much classic cars as the E-type.


----------



## Soren (Jun 7, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> Yea, but she speaks Dutch - lol



Quite different languages actually. Dutch is much closer to German. You're welcome to compare us with the Swedes or Norwegians however. 

*Damn drunken swedes!  *


----------



## Colin1 (Jun 7, 2009)

Soren said:


> Quite different languages actually. Dutch is much closer to German. You're welcome to compare us with the Swedes or Norwegians however


Hei, hvordan har de det? Her, jeg er bra. Skjonn bil, jeg liker stilen din

I thought Dutch and Danish were a bit similar too (not that I can speak either) although probably not to the point that they can converse fluently with one another


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 7, 2009)

Guys, it was a joke. When BB first came on somebody thought she was Dutch. lol


----------



## Soren (Jun 7, 2009)

Colin1 said:


> Hei, hvordan har de det? Her, jeg er bra. Skjonn bil, jeg liker stilen din



Ah Swedish! Jeg har det ganske fint tak  Ja Viperen er et mesterværk i min mening. 



> I thought Dutch and Danish were a bit similar too (not that I can speak either) although probably not to the point that they can converse fluently with one another



I can't understand much Dutch at all, only the parts which sound very German. On the contrary I can talk fluently with either a Swede or Norwegian, no problem, just gotta pay attention.


----------



## Soren (Jun 7, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> Guys, it was a joke. When BB first came on somebody thought she was Dutch. lol



Roger.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 7, 2009)

Hey! Fulla Svenskar e lika kul som fulla Danskar! Vi e alla broder och systrar, eller hur?

What do you mean "contraption"!!?? Let me point out one important thing young lady.....*cough* *cough*






Since you mentioned the beautiful E-Type..






...and now a few words from our sponsor.


----------



## Soren (Jun 7, 2009)

> Hey! Fulla Svenskar e lika kul som fulla Danskar! Vi e alla broder och systrar, eller hur?



Haha, sandt nok, sandt nok


----------



## Njaco (Jun 7, 2009)

Soren, you beat me on the car pic! good one. Although a nice Shelby AC Cobra would do nicely! Pick one!


----------



## Colin1 (Jun 7, 2009)

Soren said:


> Ah Swedish!


Swedish?!?!?
That was my finest bokmal...


----------



## Soren (Jun 7, 2009)

The 1st and the 2nd last are great lookers, and no doubt great performers as-well!


----------



## Soren (Jun 7, 2009)

Colin1 said:


> Swedish?!?!?
> That was my finest bokmal...



Haha, never said I typed either language well!  The "bra" got me


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 7, 2009)

*high-5's Søren* Godt at se dig herinde! Yay! *klask* 

And now to the cars:
































Oh, and there's this beauty too:




































All photos shot by me at Langelinie, Copenhagen.


----------



## Soren (Jun 7, 2009)

High five low five baby!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 7, 2009)

Now you're getting warm!

Where's my Carlsberg Special Brew??


----------



## Soren (Jun 7, 2009)

The top Ferrari (Can't remember its name) I was a very big fan of as a young lad, it's also kind of similar to the Viper.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 7, 2009)

The 250 GTO you mean mate?


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 7, 2009)

Naw, I like the 246 Dino better:






And of the more modern Ferraris, my personal favourite is the F50:






Although I do think that the 195 Inter Vignale is rather nice:






And the 355 Berlinetta isn't half bad either:


----------



## Soren (Jun 7, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> The 250 GTO you mean mate?



Roger that, a beaut she is!


----------



## Soren (Jun 7, 2009)

The Ferrari F50 is definitely also a looker! Great curves!

Another car I really like the looks of is the upcoming Audi R8 V12 TDI (Turbo Diesel) with 500 hp and 1,000 Nm torque:


----------



## Airframes (Jun 7, 2009)

Gotta go a long way to match the old Ford GT40 for looks though. I'd love one of those, even a replica, but I can't get in the bl**dy thing!!


----------



## Njaco (Jun 7, 2009)

GT40 was great!

But for a car with some style, maybe not speed but looked great, I've always liked the Studebaker Avanti. Now I've really gone overboard!!!


----------



## Soren (Jun 7, 2009)

My all time favorite sports car, the Porsche 911! If I had all the money in the world this would be the first car I'd buy:


----------



## Airframes (Jun 7, 2009)

The 911 was a car I always loved - until I got one! OK, it was quite a few years old, and I got it at a very good price, as it was left-hand drive (we're right-hand drive in the UK), and a friend needed to off-load it quickly due to re-location. But it was as hard as rock on the suspension, sounded like a rough-running sewing machine, twitched on corners without having to try, and the internal finish was very 'plastic'.
I still liked it during the short time I had it though!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 7, 2009)

Porches are ok but I'm more of a Jag guy. I owned an XJR for 5 years and truly was the first time I was ever excited to go driving. Oh how I miss her...


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 8, 2009)

If we're gonna talk uber cars, give me the Vector WX8 Hypercar...over 2,000 horses and a speed of 275mph...oh yeah, now we're talkin'!


----------



## Crunch (Jun 8, 2009)

GrauGeist said:


> If we're gonna talk uber cars, give me the Vector WX8 Hypercar...over 2,000 horses and a speed of 275mph...oh yeah, now we're talkin'!



Too bad it looks like anus.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 8, 2009)

Crunch said:


> Too bad it looks like anus.


 *Heresy!!*


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 8, 2009)

That would be like giving the *rse a bad name. That's more like someone having a face that only mum could love! *Throwing up in the corner*
Ferrari F50!? Can think of plenty more things that I'd buy instead for THAT......thing, something like four hourses and a carriage comes to mind....

Now, this is STYLE and CLASS! 8)

Ferrari 330P4
Maserati 450S
Alfa Romeo 33-3 Le Mans Spider
Lotus 49
Lola T70

Yeeaaah baby!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 8, 2009)

The car I will own before I die, the Jaguar XJ220 (in British Racing Green of course):


----------



## Soren (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi Airframes!

I had a go in a Porsche 911 from 1988 a few years back and was astounded at the driving performance of that vehicle, it was easily as good as some of the sports cars of today, and the whole car just screamed quality imo. It did get a whole lot better when I tried a 911 GT3 from 2005 last year though, god that car was a beast!

AFAIK the 911 is also the production car with the fastest lap time around the Nürenburg ring compared to the amount of horsepower available.

The fastest production car around the Nürenburg ring is currently a Viper though, he he


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 8, 2009)

If I had to choose a "wifey" car, I'd be more than happy to settle for a Duesenberg Model J: 






Plus clothes and hairstyle a la Dita Von Teese to match the car, and off shopping I'd go, happily. 






...maybe with a scarf, sunglasses of the era, and some nice ladies' driving gloves...hmmmm, I'd like that. 
Oh wait - of course I'd also like to have a handsome driver in full chauffeur's uniform.


----------



## Colin1 (Jun 8, 2009)

BikerBabe said:


> Oh wait - of course I'd also like to have a handsome driver in full chauffeur's uniform.


I'm available most weekends

No backseat drivers...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 8, 2009)

Niiice one BB! Always had a soft spot for the Duesy! Wouldn't mind a Auburn or an early Chrysler Imperial either...tasty!

'33 Duesenberg SJ.
'31 Chrysler Imperial.
'29 Duesenberg Model J Lebaron Convertible.
'37 Auburn Boattail Speedster
....and another Duesy.

8)


----------



## Airframes (Jun 8, 2009)

Some nice machines there Jan.
Soren, the Porsche I had (only for about four months unfortunately) was a 1977 Carrera, in red. Got it in 1986, for a song, and only sold it as there was my company car, and the wife's (at the time) car taking up room, and I was offered considerably more for it than I originally paid. It was as described in my previous post, but it went like s**t of a shiney shovel, and always made me smile when driving it!


----------



## Soren (Jun 8, 2009)

Ok, now THOSE are some NICE rides! Gotta love those vintage beauties!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 8, 2009)

Man, they just exude class........


----------



## Soren (Jun 9, 2009)

Amen to that Viking!


----------



## Njaco (Jun 10, 2009)

Give a '37 Cord any day!


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 11, 2009)

Njaco said:


> Give a '37 Cord any day!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 8, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> Niiice one BB! Always had a soft spot for the Duesy! Wouldn't mind a Auburn or an early Chrysler Imperial either...tasty!
> 
> '33 Duesenberg SJ.
> '31 Chrysler Imperial.
> ...



Top class!


----------

